# Poodle won't eat in his bowl



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy ate kibble like this. When I changed to raw/home cooked she ate it straight from the bowl, although I always spread a washable cloth in case she lifts chunks out. Perhaps you could feed Lobo and the new puppy in separate rooms, so that he can continue to savour each mouthful undisturbed?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My sisters Pom ate that way his whole life. He was a very spoiled only child for most of it so I never thought of it as something that dogs did when there were others in the household...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

My Chi does the same with kibbles. She either goes on the carpet or puts them on the floor, then chews a bit, then picks up the crumbs from the floor. Since I switched to raw, she eats from the bowl. I mean she devours from the bowl...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha does this and has since she was 8 weeks old. She carries a mouthful to the living room, spits it out, and then eats one kibble at a time. Funny part is, Emilio just waits in the living room, and when she spits out a mouthful, he joins her and they eat it together, then Misha runs back for more. Emilio is generally not the brightest crayon in the box, but I think in this instance he is pretty smart! lol


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

N2Mischief my Bella does the same thing waits for Cayenne to do something to get a cookie and she comes for hers, same with the food, if Cayenne brings it in and does not eat it all she is right there, but does not eat while Cayenne is and vise versa


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! My Molly does it too...always has, and I tried changing bowls, moving the bowl, putting it on a plate, and other various things, but she still does the 'take a mouthful, spit it out and eat it somewhere else'! She was doing it with her raw chicken too...until I taught her to eat that only on 'her' towel!!!! I thought it was weird too but it evidently is just another funny poodle habit........LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Yup! My Molly does it too...always has, and I tried changing bowls, moving the bowl, putting it on a plate, and other various things, but she still does the 'take a mouthful, spit it out and eat it somewhere else'! She was doing it with her raw chicken too...until I taught her to eat that only on 'her' towel!!!! I thought it was weird too but it evidently is just another funny poodle habit........LOL!



Be grateful that you only have one dog - Teaka takes one piece, sits and stares at for five minutes, and then either eats it or falls asleep and Timi eats it. So I have to hand her one piece at a time, or she would maybe get one piece and Timi would inhale the entire bowl.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Be grateful that you only have one dog - Teaka takes one piece, sits and stares at for five minutes, and then either eats it or falls asleep and Timi eats it. So I have to hand her one piece at a time, or she would maybe get one piece and Timi would inhale the entire bowl.


TP, it's wonderful how well trained they have you. ;-)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> TP, it's wonderful how well trained they have you. ;-)



Not so well trained- sometimes I only throw dog food instead of chicken or steak on my formerly clean floor. So there!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I think I see a trend here......Iris does the mouth full of food, spit out elsewhere, then eat it bit by bit thing too! I always thought she was the only strange eater....guess not. Funny girl!

VQ


----------



## Kp209 (Jun 30, 2015)

Im glad i thought i was the only one with that problem so other than switching to raw food has anyone found a solution??


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

HAHA! I thought it was just Dulcie! Oddly enough, she only does this with certain kinds of kibble. I am not sure what is up with that. When I fed her Nature's Variety Instinct and Canidae kibbles, she ate them in her bowl. Wellness Core she took out of the bowl and came into the sitting room and dropped it to eat piece by piece. Could it be because the Wellness Core kibbles were larger? I don't know the answer to that.

Dulcie eats raw now and if it is ground, she eats it right out of the bowl. However, she wants to take turkey necks and whole pieces of meat with bone out of the bowl to crunch through on a rug somewhere. Obviously, those meals are taken out on the balcony with a towel put down for her to put it on after she takes it out of her bowl.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My shih tuz did this until I figured out she did not like her tag hitting the bowl.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I was just thinking of something. My foster fail, Penny, decided out of the blue to quit eating out of her bowl. We tried different bowls, plates, etc. I then got smart (takes a bit) and checked her over. She had a bad tooth (a bunch of nasty ones, but one in particular). Once we got her cleaned up, she went back to eating out of her bowl. I wonder if she blamed the bowl for hurting her mouth?


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Opie does this too. He'll get 2 or 3 kibbles, drop them on the floor, work on those, then go get some more. Only difference is he stays pretty close to the bowl, like within a foot or so. 
MULLY


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Yep, our Paddy does the same thing, only he just takes one at a time. He's not wild about kibble, much prefers wet food, but once that's gone, he'll pick out one kibble, walk away, eat it and stroll on back to the bowl for another one. I never knew it is a common technique; I just thought he was unique.


----------



## wmoore (Dec 1, 2015)

get a dog trainer, or teach some manners


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

wmoore said:


> get a dog trainer, or teach some manners


Ok, I'm lost! lol, who were you responding to? The OP? :alberteinstein:


----------

